# were in over our heads



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Dec 31, 2007)

Were in over our heads, we dont know whats up we dont know whats down , feelings make us worry this is the most weve had to deal, weve never cared so much but all of our feelings are real, the sad the scared the feelings worry us we dont know how to deal this is over our heads but we both know one feeling is stronger then them all, love. we are in over our heads but I couldnt see us any other way.


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Dec 31, 2007)

thoughts?


----------

